# Wisteria - Floating Plant?



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a question about Wisteria. I know they are usually planted, but is it possible for them to be floating plants? I have one that my pleco keeps uprooting, and I've just left it floating. So far it seems to be doing ok. It's got long thread-like roots coming down.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes they can be kept either way.


----------

